# Einzelpunkte bei Images



## Scotty (30. Apr 2005)

Also folgenede Aufgabe: Ein jpg soll geladen werden und dann die rgb's jedes Bildpunktes in ein 2 Dimensionales array geladen werden. Wie kann ich mir die Farbwerte von speziellen Punkten x|y auf dem Image zurückgeben lassen?


----------



## Wildcard (30. Apr 2005)

Scotty hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also folgenede Aufgabe: Ein jpg soll geladen werden und dann die rgb's jedes Bildpunktes in ein 2 Dimensionales array geladen werden. Wie kann ich mir die Farbwerte von speziellen Punkten x|y auf dem Image zurückgeben lassen?


Bei einem BufferedImage mit getRGB...


----------



## Scotty (30. Apr 2005)

ok, dankeschön. ich wollte zwar die eizelnen r-g-b werte, aber die kann ich ja über das color objekt erfahren.


----------

